# Natural Knee cracking sound



## D-C (17 Apr 2014)

Hello everyone,
Quick question............I have had natural cracking sound in my knees for most of my life. I'm in my forties and I have no knee pain when doing any activity involving my knees but they always crack with mobility. When I go and speak with the Med Tech at the RC is this something I should say ahead of time? I don't want them to think by me saying something ahead of time that I'm making a excuse. I have nothing to hide and want to be totally honest with them. Ideas on how I should bring it up? 
Thanks, 
D-C


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Apr 2014)

Tell them..........when I was back in my mid-twenties the people on the floor below me knew I was going up the stairs because they could hear my knee's cracking right through the apartment wall.  I'm in my fifties now, play lots of sports, and my knees are fine.


----------



## foresterab (17 Apr 2014)

Hi D-C,

You sound like me...go up a set of stairs and it sounds like your knees crunch or pop.   There is a symptom known as crepitis which occurs especially if knees had been strained in years past http://www.arthritis-health.com/joint/knee/crepitus-knee.

It does not mean your knee is damaged or broken and may not be a limiting factor.   Biggest issue to let them know is that there is not any knee pain which would indicate the knee is failing.   Been dealing with this a bunch myself lately due to it starting to occur last year after an old work injury.

Best of luck with the medical,
foresterab


----------



## Alderson (1 May 2014)

When I was doing my testing for reserves my knees and shoulders were cracking when I was doing the pushups/squats. They mentioned the cracking and  asked if it was painful. It wasn't, so I told him and we continued on without an issue.


----------



## alx12345 (12 May 2014)

I also have cracking knee problem, because i had a dirtbike accident 2 years ago. I spoke with the Doc at the recruit office and she said that i really should go see a physiotherapist before i try to join.


----------



## northbound23 (28 Aug 2014)

Honestly, if it doesn't hurt I wouldn't mention it unless they hear it and ask. Its such a simple thing that could be blown out of proportion by the bureaucracy of it. You're thinking too much about it.


----------



## Gunshark (28 Aug 2014)

You can tell them about it if it seems an appropriate answer to any questions asked. Or mention it casually if you want and I imagine it shouldn't be a big deal. And they might notice it anyway when they examine you. Don't stress, just go for your medical and find out.


----------

